# Motherboard for AMD Phenom x6 1055T



## lone_wolf (Feb 17, 2012)

hey guys,
I am gnna to build a system around a AMD phenom x6 1055T

I'm looking for a good motherboard with the following specs

AM3+ Socket
1x PCIe Slot [not intrested in multi GPU]
as much as USB 3.0 ports as possible
and max number of SATA 6 Gb/s ports
planning to get a soundblaster titanium sound card

Thank you!!!


----------



## Inceptor (Feb 18, 2012)

So, you only need one PCI-E x16 slot? Hmm
Well.  There are a lot of choices, but you won't find huge amounts of USB 3.0 on the back I/O panels; usually only two, with probably a connector on the motherboard for front USB 3.0 ports (if you have them on your case.  You can get a board with a 3.5" adaptor that you can fit onto the front 3.5" slot of your case, but they are the higher end boards and have more PCI-E slots and higher price tags.
I'm assuming you're on a budget if you're looking for minimal PCI-E, for just one graphics card.

Here are some possibilities that are all at approx. the same price point:
ASRock 970 Extreme 3
ASRock 970 Extreme 4
Gigabyte 990XA-UD3
Gigabyte 970A-UD3
Biostar TA990FXE


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 18, 2012)

+1 for the Gigabyte 990XA-UD3
I have the UD7 and it rocks.  The 3 is just as good.


----------



## lone_wolf (Feb 18, 2012)

Inceptor said:


> So, you only need one PCI-E x16 slot? Hmm
> Well.  There are a lot of choices, but you won't find huge amounts of USB 3.0 on the back I/O panels; usually only two, with probably a connector on the motherboard for front USB 3.0 ports (if you have them on your case.  You can get a board with a 3.5" adaptor that you can fit onto the front 3.5" slot of your case, but they are the higher end boards and have more PCI-E slots and higher price tags.
> I'm assuming you're on a budget if you're looking for minimal PCI-E, for just one graphics card.
> 
> ...




Not on a budget bud
but i'm thinking of investing the excess on a high-end GPU

thanks anyway


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 18, 2012)

Asus M5A97 Evo. Had one and was SOLID! Very VERY easy to overclock and just as a test was able to obtain 350 bus speed clock on it. Also another to look at is the Asus M5A99X. Both same VRM designs but differences are the 970 and 990 chipsets, m5a99x has sli and 8x+8x, m5a97 is 16x+4x crossfire only. Only thing comparative to both boards would be the Asrock 970 Extreme4.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Also look at the Bulldozer X6 6100, they are the same price as the Phenom II X6, perform about the same in today's games but will outperform the Phenom II X6 in non gaming activities. They overclock a fair bit higher too.


----------



## commission3r (Feb 18, 2012)

Asus Sabertooth 990FX u wont look bak


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 18, 2012)

commission3r said:


> Asus Sabertooth 990FX u wont look bak



Why though? Even in OP it states mainly going to be on single video card. I understand the x16's can be potentially used for more than video cards but please explain yourself. Why waste money when not really needed.


----------



## commission3r (Feb 18, 2012)

if op wanted to add a second card the possibility is there, wont need a fan controller as the thermal radar software is very good at managing the fans, pcie slots are spaced perfectly for triple slot gpus and it supports pII + BD..........
it can xfire + sli


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Asus M5A97 Evo. Had one and was SOLID! Very VERY easy to overclock and just as a test was able to obtain 350 bus speed clock on it. Also another to look at is the Asus M5A99X. Both same VRM designs but differences are the 970 and 990 chipsets, m5a99x has sli and 8x+8x, m5a97 is 16x+4x crossfire only. Only thing comparative to both boards would be the Asrock 970 Extreme4.



+1 on this one. I have an ASUS M5A99X Evo and both are excellent boards. Check Cadaveca's reviews here on TPU.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 18, 2012)

commission3r said:


> if op wanted to add a second card the possibility is there, wont need a fan controller as the thermal radar software is very good at managing the fans, pcie slots are spaced perfectly for triple slot gpus and it supports pII + BD..........
> it can xfire + sli



OK so tell me what's the difference between my recommendation and the Sabretooth (Other than the 3rd slot which is x4 bandwith anyway)?


----------



## repman244 (Feb 18, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Asus M5A97 Evo. Had one and was SOLID! Very VERY easy to overclock and just as a test was able to obtain 350 bus speed clock on it. Also another to look at is the Asus M5A99X. Both same VRM designs but differences are the 970 and 990 chipsets, m5a99x has sli and 8x+8x, m5a97 is 16x+4x crossfire only. Only thing comparative to both boards would be the Asrock 970 Extreme4.



+1 for the Asus boards, a mate of mine has the M5A99X and it's really nice!



Dent1 said:


> Also look at the Bulldozer X6 6100, they are the same price as the Phenom II X6, perform about the same in today's games but will outperform the Phenom II X6 in non gaming activities. They overclock a fair bit higher too.



The FX 6100 is slower than the X6 Phenom the only "better" option is the 8 core. Remember that core per core BD is slower.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 18, 2012)

repman244 said:


> The FX 6100 is slower than the X6 Phenom the only "better" option is the 8 core. Remember that core per core BD is slower.



At this point in time the best AMD price/perf is the 960t and the 1055t, a well seasoned OC'er can get these running pretty quick in performance.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 18, 2012)

repman244 said:


> +1 for the Asus boards, a mate of mine has the M5A99X and it's really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> The FX 6100 is slower than the X6 Phenom the only "better" option is the 8 core. Remember that core per core BD is slower.



I just read a few reviews that paint a different story. 

From what I've read. The FX 6100 is the same speed as the Phenom II X6 across the board, some benches the X6 FX wins by a few points, in other benches the X6 wins by a few points. Although did see a few benches where the FX was significantly faster like encoding. Overall I didn't see 1 review that indicates which is definitively faster.

However considering the FX is newer, costs the same and overclocks further it seems better value for money. I'll take a FX 6100 @ 4.5GHz - 4.7GHz over a Phenom II X6 @ 3.8GHz - 4.1 GHz without a second thought.


----------



## repman244 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> I just read a few reviews that paint a different story.
> 
> From what I've read. The FX 6100 is the same speed as the Phenom II X6 across the board, some benches the X6 FX wins by a few points, in other benches the X6 wins by a few points. Although did see a few benches where the FX was significantly faster like encoding. Overall I didn't see 1 review that indicates which is definitively faster.
> 
> However considering the FX is newer, costs the same and overclocks further it seems better value for money. I'll take a FX 6100 @ 4.5GHz - 4.7GHz over a Phenom II X6 @ 3.8GHz - 4.1 GHz without a second thought.



I'm not sure what benchmarks you were looking at but...http://www.guru3d.com/article/amd-fx-8150--8120-6100-and-4100-performance-review/5

The Phenom X6 has a more "stable" performance overall and the OP is probably decided to go with it.
But definitely agree on the overclocking + it has a better IMC


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Admittedly the Guru 3D review has me confused, I'm going by Techspot. 

http://www.techspot.com/review/452-amd-bulldozer-fx-cpus/page8.html

Non gaming i.e. CPU dependant tasks, 

The  FX 6100 performed better in Microsoft Excel, WinRar, SpecView, AID64, AID64 Extreme, TMPG, Adobe Photoshop!

The  Phenom II X6 1055T only big lead was in Fritz Chess, and had margin for error wins in Handbrake and x264 


3/11, FX 6100 win,
or  
1/9, FX 6100 win (if we take out the margin for error wins)

I wouldnt like to say which is "better". But the prospect of getting a 4.7GHz sort of turns me on too.


----------



## cuteboy17 (Mar 14, 2012)

*My Suggestion*

*MSI 970A-G46*


----------



## xenocide (Mar 14, 2012)

I would never get an FX6100, just spring for the 8120 and OC it decently.  The FX6100 really only beats out Phenom II's when they use specific instruction sets, or the application is memory bound (better IMC).  But for 90% of applications you would use (including a good number of encoding and production programs) the Phenom II X6 will win.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 14, 2012)

xenocide said:


> I would never get an FX6100, just spring for the 8120 and OC it decently.  The FX6100 really only beats out Phenom II's when they use specific instruction sets, or the application is memory bound (better IMC).  But for 90% of applications you would use (including a good number of encoding and production programs) the Phenom II X6 will win.



Please read post #16


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2012)

I just installed the FX-6200 (3.8ghz stock clocks). It's a beast for multitasking. Crunching on WCG with all 6 cores and no slow down on any of my normal usage items (excel, word, web browsing/youtube, DVD watching, using my tv tuner, etc....)


----------



## maleaco (Mar 14, 2012)

I use the ASUS M4A87TD USB3 Mobo, and It has any overclocking option Id ever want and more.


----------

